# Today 5/4/05 is Star Wars Day



## oldnewbie (May 4, 2005)

May the Fourth be with you.

 :jedi1:


----------



## oldnewbie (May 4, 2005)

Oh man, ya'll don't know good humor when it smacks ya on the head......

  :uhyeah:


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

May fourth be with you... thats good


----------



## oldnewbie (May 4, 2005)

Thank you.... 1 out of all the views.....


----------



## Corporal Hicks (May 4, 2005)




----------



## BrandiJo (May 4, 2005)

star wars day?


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> star wars day?


 May the fourth (force) be with you

 today is May 4th.


----------



## BrandiJo (May 4, 2005)

yeah but why is today star wars day?


----------



## Rick Wade (May 4, 2005)

BrandiJo said:
			
		

> yeah but why is today star wars day?



Thats even funnier than the original post.   ROFLMAO.....

artyon:  :whip:  :roflmao:  :lool:    :wink1:


----------



## thesensei (May 4, 2005)

HeHe...great tribute to one of the greatest series of all time.

May the fourth be with you....hey, we can celebrate Star Wars every month!


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2005)

Does the fourth have powers over weak minds?

It's almost 7PM...the dark side of the fourth is coming up.


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

arnisador said:
			
		

> Does the fourth have powers over weak minds?
> 
> It's almost 7PM...the dark side of the fourth is coming up.


 





 will it ever end?


----------



## arnisador (May 4, 2005)

Don't fourth me to hurt you.


----------



## dubljay (May 4, 2005)

Bah I asked for that one didn't I?


----------



## oldnewbie (May 5, 2005)

thesensei said:
			
		

> ...hey, we can celebrate Star Wars every month!


 ...snicker.....ah... yeah, right!


----------



## Tgace (May 5, 2005)

Lets all go fourth to the theaters.


----------

